# Randolph County



## DONY1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just got a new lease near Cuthbert and thought I'd check to see if any one else saw anything for the opener. We had 5 guys on 3 different leases and only 1 guy had 3 yearlings pop out all weekend. Had acorns dropping all around me and nada. Also thinking of doing my plots at the end of the month. Any one else planted yet? Thanks in advance for the heads up guys.


----------



## bb02663 (Sep 14, 2011)

I hunt just outside cuthbert. I saw 7 deer total saturday and 3 sunday morning. All comin to an iron and clay pea food plot i have planted.


----------



## DONY1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm glad someone saw something.  I'm gonna be back middle of next week. I checked out the rut map but when do you think the rut normally is?


----------



## sevenmag (Sep 16, 2011)

Around Thanksgiving just south of Coleman.


----------



## TREXXX (Sep 17, 2011)

*iron clays*

glad I through out those peas in my box plot dougie   they should be ready next weekend


----------



## bb02663 (Sep 19, 2011)

The land we hunt is family land my family's been hunting for 25 + years and most big bucks weve shot chasing does was between thanksgiving and about the 10th of december


----------



## DONY1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys. We planted last Friday and got just a bit of rain right after. Hopefully it'll come up good. I'll be at camp for the last week of Nov. so the rut timing is good. Saw some does last weekend but not much. Got some new rubs and fresh scrapes popping up. Persimmons should be dropping in the next few weeks too. We've got so many oaks dropping that it's tough finding the right spot.


----------



## 99autiger (Nov 11, 2011)

Anybody been doing any good in Randolph?  I am heading down just after Thanksgiving for my annual guys hunting trip (near Cuthbert).  Cant wait to get after 'em again this year!


----------



## DONY1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was up over the weekend. The bucks are starting to cruise around. Heard a bit of grunting and saw a bunch of spikes. The next few weeks are looking good.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 14, 2011)

Been hunting about 7 miles south of cuthbert! Been seeing plenty of deer in the am up till 11 ! only saw one deer chasing this past weekend but plenty of 1.5 and 2.5 year olds cruising , just not swole up n ready yet  !! Should get really crunk up over the next couple weeks ! Seeing plenty of scrapes but there just not dug as well as they are when the deer get right !! Plenty of horned trees !!


----------



## Redhand (Nov 19, 2011)

Heading up to the lease for a week on thanksgiving. Just wondering if anyone has seen any chasing?


----------



## sevenmag (Nov 19, 2011)

Killed him yesterday following a couple of ladies.


----------



## Redhand (Nov 20, 2011)

sevenmag said:


> Killed him yesterday following a couple of ladies.



Nice, congrats!!! I'm getting pumped!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 20, 2011)

Spent the weekend up there shooting hogs and scouting a little with my kids.  I saw a ton of scrapes that are getting hit hard daily, lots of running tracks on the interior roads.  Another member saw a shooter chasing this morning in some hardwoods.  I'm headed back up the day after Thanksgiving and I think it should be good then.


----------



## Redhand (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks DP!! Let's hope.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunted Friday to Sunday and saw 24 deer ! Son shot at a 2.5 year old 8pt and doe but missed ! Saw some young bucks 1.5 and 2.5 but the does are still together and have the little ones close by ! Saw a spike harrasing 3 does but no mature deer cruising yet that i have saw ! Hope it gets right in the next week or two ! Going thursday through monday but man its gonna be warm !! Oh plenty of rubs around but just a few scrapes starting to show up that are being worked pretty hard !


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 25, 2011)

Delayed one day, leaving in the AM for about four of five days.  Had another member kill a young 8 pointer who responded to a "can" type call.  I'm planning to sit all but a couple hours of daylight for about five days.  Got to get it done with my limited time up there.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 25, 2011)

The rut is starting on the Randolph/Clay county line at least. A member of my club killed a nice 8pt this morning that was nose down trailing a doe when he got shot. Hocks were black and he stunk.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 25, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> The rut is starting on the Randolph/Clay county line at least. A member of my club killed a nice 8pt this morning that was nose down trailing a doe when he got shot. Hocks were black and he stunk.



Yep, I had bucks chasing hard here yesterday as well.  I think now is the time to be in the woods.


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to hear about other Randolph Co. hunters deer sightings. I grew up in Randolph  Co. and have deer hunted since the season opened. I am seeing very few deer this season. There is a couple of factors involved. I was not able to get food plots planted and last winter, after deer season, timber was thinned. Otherwise I have same stand locations varied from open fields to creek bottoms. I have only seen one shooter buck, a inmature 7 pointer. Also very few does. I used to see 10-12 does every day on a stand, now only 1-2.
 Hope everybody elses season going better than mine.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 30, 2011)

Cracking pretty good over the past couple of days.  I rattled in and killed a decent buck on Monday morning.  Saw a few other small bucks and passed one a little bigger than the one I killed this morning.  Had about 30 seconds to judge and just couldn't make up my mind.  Lots of other bucks seen by three other club members, a couple being shooters but with them chasing shots are hard to come by.


----------



## Cf3hunter (Dec 2, 2011)

Saw a shooter, basket 8 and a small 6 cruising this morning. It's starting to heat up!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 2, 2011)

Big boys are cruising our place, its red hot right now!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2011)

Any updates? Headed back up tomorrow.


----------



## sevenmag (Dec 7, 2011)

I hunted all of last week and saw alot of bucks. They are definitly ready but the does weren't. Shou be picking up good now.ld


----------

